# Chagrin Chrome



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

Monday; 12/04/2006 The Chagrin flow is 582cfs and fishable. I stopped by today and found Bob Williams of Screaming Reels Guide Service, and Josh from Tight Lines Fishing Gear in about 36 degree water having good luck! There is a stain with visibility about 8-10" and cold! The Fresh silver are sluggish and the bite was very subtle. Photo's above; Stay safe and warm and FISH ON!


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice snag you got there ..... KEEP UP ON THE GOOD PICS..


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Here we go again....another thread being made into something it's not.


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

What you mean again and not?


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

gotme1 said:


> What you mean again and not?


Let me elaborate on my previous post. This has been going on a lot here lately where newbies make accusations that may not be the case in threads that are posted. Were you fishing with this person to see exactly how the fish was caught, probably not ? I catch Walleye all the time that smack a Husky Jerk from the side and hook themselves in the side of the head, very seldom is the lure completely inside the mouth. Does this mean that I snagged the fish ? Hell no ! Take what you want from from a report but don't throw out accusations that you can't back up or confirm.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like the fish was hooked in the corner of the mouth to me.

Nice fish and thanks for the report.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

couple of weeks ago i cought a steelie onn eggs and my trailer was a #14 suckerspawn... well as the battle went on the trailer got cought in his top fin, when i landed the fish, some young kid next to me, you can tell he was a new steelheaded,(using the big red and white round bobbers with a zebco 33 reel)LOL he said he was going to call 1-800-poacher on me for snagging it be cause there where two hooks in differant places, told him to kiss my [email protected] and dont talk about somthing you dont know n e thing about... the photo looks like a good hook set to me...


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

Not trying to stir anything up ....... It's called fouled hooked or snag. Since it's not hooked in the mouth it's just out side of the mouth and should be released which im sure he did ... This does happen to alot of people when a good number of fish are in one spot . Not to much you can do about it. If it does happen couple of times .This does mean to move on to a new spot and let the fish move on up the stream . Yes you can get sited for snagging ..


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

I dont see anything wrong where the hook is there chief! In the corner of the mouth....a nice solid place to hook a beautiful steelie like that one. To "foul hook" a fish IMO would be in the side or tail of the fish. NICE FISH AND NICE PIC. KEep em' coming!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats on the Chrome, nice pics. 

flash------------------------------out


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

Don't know if Ohio is different, but (I believe) in Alaska, if a fish is hooked anywhere from the gill plate up, it is considered a legal hooking. That fish by no means a "snag". Nice looking fly btw, is that an egg pattern or spawn?


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Nice fish congrats.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Steel HQ normally posts pictures of other people's fish (if you have seen his website), so I don't think he was the one that even caught the fish. 

He was trying to provide a service to all the people with the "when can I fish?" posts and let you know that you could catch fish on the Chagrin when most people thought it was too high and muddy.

I don't know Steel HQ, but thanks for the update!!

Joel


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice job on the steel. i like that picture what kind of camera do u have


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

There's nothing wrong with this picture. Good job, nice fish.

If it were hooked in the side or the tail, I could understand the comment. But there's no need to try and start trouble. Go to the other site for that.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The very content of this post is one of the things I'm going to address in my seminar on Saturday...


----------



## ohioman76 (Jun 9, 2004)

Fish looks even nicer over here in Hawaii.  


Paul


----------



## gotme1 (Jun 27, 2006)

I did try to go to his site this morning for some reason he doesn't have a forum for people to post reports.....


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Probably helps him keep his sanity and his sponsors.

Joel


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I always thought if it was hooked within an 1" of the mouth it was a legal hook. I know thats how it is in Michigan, where snagging happens frequently during spawning runs. It doesn't even look like a foul hook, looks like its hooked in the corner of the mouth. It would be one thing if it was in the body or the tail. I have caught tons of fish that strike a bait only to be hooked under the mouth or by the gill plate. Go to the ocean and fish for blues some time and tell me how many you "legally" hook that didn't try to rip the rod out of your hand.

Jake


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Just to let everyone know, if you go to the sandusky or maumee rivers in the spring and keep a walleye that isn't hooked """INSIDE""" the mouth you will be ticketed. If you don't believe me just go up there in march or april and hold up a walleye that is hooked in the side of the head or gill plate and put it on your stringer. Trip to the courthouse and 100.00 bucks later you'll be back on the river.
Anyhow, nice fish, pretty color. Looks like a good hookset in the corner of the mouth too. Chartreuse sacks huh, will have to tie some up. River is down in the 30's now. Thanks for the update.
TRIPLE-J


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

Normally I don't respond to "know it all's" but I will set the record straight on this apparent hook-set. 1. I don't fish anymore because of loss of use of my left arm. 2. I report and photgraph on steelhead because I still have chrome in my veins. 3. I've probably fished longer than you. 4. I "Placed" the fly in the photo to "show" the pattern. and 5. I run the website www.steelheadquarters.com and with over 29 million hits since 2001 you can stick your opinions to yourselves. As for why I don't let just anyone post a report anymore is because I got tired of the bogus silly banter that seems to weed it's way in...Sponsors?  I 86 them so I could say what I want when I want and no River Rat can tell me anything. As for the positive replies, Thanks guys and happy prospecting for Silver!

Fish On!
<'))}><


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Very well said.

flash----------------------out


----------



## Steelheadquarters (Aug 29, 2006)

KSUFLASH said:


> Very well said.
> 
> flash----------------------out


TY Flash

I'm gone toooooooo.....>>>


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

SWEET Reply Steelheadquarters!!!! SWEET!

Gene


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for posting that Steelquarters. 

This website was set up as a tool for people to improve their fishing and outdoor experiences. It's supposed to be a positive experience. Sometimes it's not, though, and that has pushed some real good people away from us. That really disheartens me, as the folks who don't post here have really contributed to this site and it's true meaning. 

I have a difficult time putting those feelings into typed words, as I may be misunderstood. But like I said, I'm going to talk about this very issue tomorrow at the seminar at Gander Mountain in N. Canton. Hopefully, I'll be understood then.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Looking foward to it carl...
Hopefully I can make it down there.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

hey carl, what time and where is the location of ganded down there??? thanks


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Gander is on the corner of Frank Blvd and Portage Street in North Canton.

The seminar starts at 4PM..


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

KSUFLASH said:


> Very well said.
> 
> flash----------------------out



agreed....


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

thanks, i need to fill up my vest so ill stop by...


----------

